# Another beautiful gulf coast day!



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Fishing out Ft Morgan way, been on pompanos since weather and water cleared up. Having to contend with gill netters running just outside first bar, right where I try to fish(the better conditions have brought them out in force, hadn't seen any till this week), had one while setting up run inside first bar. Wish they were forced back out to the 1/4 mile mark they used to have fish before the BP deal. Note in beach photo white gill netter buoy almost on top of 1st sandbar. Enough rant.
Catching on scrimp and sand fleas, they seem to be hitting one as well as the other. Have had to put up with trash fish mostly catfish early and rays. Finished this AM with a huge HOGNOSE.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Dang nice job there, thanks for your report.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Johnny ! I take it that they got the pier fixed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!!!


----------



## Fishing_Fool (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Gonna hit it at daylight in the morning since I can only fish half a day. Dang those responsibilities lol


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe used ski rope floating right below the surface would give you more fishing time when the gill netters are out


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oops, was that your gill net? Sorry that I hooked it. But I piled it here on the beach for you. ;-)


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

they got the area around cleaning station repaired, the rest will be fixed next week or so.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Limited again today by 8:45, biggest 17+". Catfish numbers were down and only one huge ray, who took about 150 yds of Power Pro probably to Cuba(never will use mono as a backer again, drag set for braid).
Back at them Monday.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Been catching all mine before 10AM.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice haul! I suggest taking pictures of the gill netters encroaching on you like that. Some changes need to be made. I live in and fish Alabama beaches till they run me off to FL or MS barrier islands... enjoy all the beach access and feel blessed.


----------

